# Boer pigment question



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm wondering if keeping a goat inside affects their pigment. I have a doe that is 6 month old that has been kept inside a lot due to bad weather, illness and then weaning. I'm concerned that she has barely any pigment at all under her tail...is it possible that being out in the sun would darken this up? Her mom, dad and brother all have that good 75% + pigment.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The sickness and weaning could also affect her.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes being inside does affect pigment, if you put her outside or in a pasture it will start to darken very quickly


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple of ours arent up to the 75% pigment. I agree with sending her outside. Before you do shave her tail for exposure.


----------

